# Tubular-Reifen von Dugast, Tufo,....



## jay-bee (26. Oktober 2011)

hallo allerseits,

da es zu dem Thema Schlauchreifen fürs Mtb hier kaum was zu finden gibt, öffne ich einfach mal einen eigenen thread dafür. 

Die Klebereifen werden ja fast ausschließlich im Rennbereich gefahren und das zurecht, wenn man die Preise und die Eigenschaften dieser betrachtet. 
Ich fahre auch Rennen und überlege mir ein Schlauchreifenlaufradsatz zuzulegen...
Wär cool wenn man ein paar Erfahrungsberichte einzelner Reifen hören könnte. 

Ich interressiere mich v.a. für die beiden Modelle Fast Bird und Rhino XL von Dugast.

Haut rein!


----------



## xc-mtb (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

das Fahrgefühl ist traumhaft. Bin den Fast Bird 52 und den Rhino XL 45 gefahren. Gleiches gilt für den GEAX Saguaro.
Sind jeweils geeignet für alle Wetterlagen. Tufo XC2 sind leicht aber eher für trockenes Wetter.

Finde Schlauchreifen prima aber halt eher was wenn dich das Geld nicht stört oder halt für Rennen. 

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-bee (26. Oktober 2011)

hört sich echt vielversprechend an 

fallen sie von der breite her breit oder schmal aus?
welche breite fandest du besser, reicht ein 45 er oder doch eher zu einem 52er fast bird greifen?
welcher reifen der beiden dugasts hatte deiner meinung nach mehr grip?


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Grip ist bei beiden gut. Evtl. etwas besser im Schlamm mit dem Rhino 45.

Als Allroundreifen finde ich den Fast Bird deutlich besser. 52mm ist dann schon toll.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## hefra (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre die Tufo XC2, solange es nicht total schlammig ist, sind die gut. Am VR leider ein bisschen zu wenig Seitenführung, daher fahre ich wenn es matschig ist mit anderem VR.


----------



## jay-bee (21. Januar 2012)

kann man die tubularreifen auf mtb auch mit ähnlich wenig druck wie auf dem crosser fahren, also so mit 1,7 bar?
oder muss man dan wieder mit zu vielen durchschlägen rechnen?


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2012)

jay-bee schrieb:


> kann man die tubularreifen auf mtb auch mit ähnlich wenig druck wie auf dem crosser fahren, also so mit 1,7 bar?
> oder muss man dan wieder mit zu vielen durchschlägen rechnen?



Du kannst, der größeren Breite wegen, mit wesentlich weniger Druck als am Crosser fahren. Vorn teilweise unter einem Bar (je nach Fahrergewicht natürlich).


----------



## 328 (22. Januar 2012)

Unter einem Bar ? Respekt ! 

Ich bin einmal bei so einer Wiesenpartie die Runde vorher mit 
Standgas abgefahren und hab mich gewundert warum ich 4, 5
mal die Felge gespürt habe...und das bei meinen fetten 60kg...
Und gerollt ist es als hätte ich einen vollen Einkaufswagen an
der Leine.

Die Luftpume meinte anschließend ~ 1Bar Druck (Ventil war offen
und nicht 100% dicht). Also normales Fahren in richtigem Gelände 
mit einem (1) Bar im Reifen halte ich für unmöglich. Zumindest 
die Felge kann man nacher in die Tonne geben.


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2012)

328 schrieb:


> Unter einem Bar ? Respekt !
> Also normales Fahren in richtigem Gelände
> mit einem (1) Bar im Reifen halte ich für unmöglich. Zumindest
> die Felge kann man nacher in die Tonne geben.



Nö...ist kein Problem. Zumindest am VR. Hinten sind normalerweise 1,2- 1,3Bar drin und ich wiege mind. 15kg mehr. Also entweder richtige Pumpe mit gutem Manometer kaufen, oder an der Fahrtechnik feilen . Mit Schlauch fahre ich übrigens auch jeweils nur rund 0,5 Bar mehr, Durchschläge kommen vor, sind aber selten und dank Latexschlauch folgenlos, bei Tubular sowieso. Beim Crosser mit Tufo Flexus 34mm sind vorn 1,5 und hinten 1,8bar drin, also sooo falsch kann ich da nicht liegen.


----------



## 328 (23. Januar 2012)

Pumpe passt, und Fahrtechnik auf einer flachen Wiese
mit ein paar Traktorspuren MTB-technisch völlig 
uninteressant. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, 
aber egal. Wenns bei dir funktioniert passt es ja.


----------



## Rockwood (8. Februar 2014)

Ich grabe den Thread nochmal aus. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den 29er Tufo-Schlauchreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (10. Februar 2014)

jay-bee schrieb:


> kann man die tubularreifen auf mtb auch mit ähnlich wenig druck wie auf dem crosser fahren, also so mit 1,7 bar?
> oder muss man dan wieder mit zu vielen durchschlägen rechnen?


Ich fahr ohne Pannen mit Tubeless Reifen (Specialized 1.95) <1.5 bar und das ohne Probleme. Natürlich nicht auf jeder Strecke.

Mich würde interessieren, ob es gute und günstige 29er Schlauchfelgen gibt?

UND kennt jemand diesen Reifen? Sieht sehr interessant aus:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140838321272?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## zett78 (10. Februar 2014)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich fahr ohne Pannen mit Tubeless Reifen (Specialized 1.95) <1.5 bar und das ohne Probleme. Natürlich nicht auf jeder Strecke.



Tubeless und Tubular ist aber was verschiedenes!


----------



## Mr. Speed (10. Februar 2014)

Ist klar. Aber idr. kann man mit einem  Tubeless System nicht mit so wenig Druck fahren, wie mit Tubular.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Ich grabe den Thread nochmal aus.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den 29er Tufo-Schlauchreifen?



Nur mit dem XC4. Eine Rennsaison im NRW-Cup gefahren (und ein wenig Training zum gewöhnen).
MEINE Pumpe zeigt unter 1bar an und das ging ohne Probleme. Die selbe Felge sieht nach einer Saison Cross schlimmer aus.

Grippt gut, verschleißt "nicht", keine Platten, Volumen wie ein Raceking 2.2 und fährt sich sonst auch sehr ähnlich.
Hat allerdings bessere Seitenführung und besseren Bremsgrip. Meine beiden wogen etwas über 600g und sind mit Contikit geklebt.

@Mr.Speed: Den Challenge gibts auch schon für weniger bei ebay mit Artikelstandort DE.


----------



## Mr. Speed (17. Februar 2014)

& taugt der was? Sieht optisch relativ interessant aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Der Challenge? Keine Ahnung, hätte ihn bestellt wenn nicht vielleicht bald was anderes kommen würde.
Der XC4? Ist gut, aber nicht überragend. Habe den Laufradsatz damit aber auch schon ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gefahren. Der Zeit hat sich das Rad dazu aber auch geändert. Wird Zeit für einen neuen Test.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized-fi (23. März 2014)

Hi, habe erst bemerkt, dass meine Dugast Reifen eiern. Merkt man das beim Fahren im Gelände mit wenig Luftdruck überhaupt noch oder ist das nur optisch bemerkbar? Sollte ich den Reifen also lieber neu kleben oder einfach fahren? An die Dugastfahrer(oder die die sich tdm mit den Teilen auskennen): Tragt ihr das Aquasure auf der gesamten Creme-farbenen Karkasse auf, oder nur zwischen Felgenhorn und Reifen?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)

Meine BOR Felge hat nach einigen Crossrennen einen Schlag den ich so nicht rausbekomme. Merkt man mit fetten MTB Reifen aber nur bei +40km/h auf der Straße ohne Treten. Kommt natürlich drauf an wie stark sie eiern.


----------



## specialized-fi (23. März 2014)

Nein, also die Felgen laufen einwandfrei, nur die Reifen eiern halt. Unten an der naht ist es zwar immer genau der selbe Abstand, das heißt es sieht so aus, als würden sie auf jeden Fall wunderbar gerade laufen, aber schaut man aufs Profil, dann sieht man wie es von einer Seite zur anderen wankt...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)

War jetzt auch mehr ein Hinweis, hab mir schon gedacht dass es nicht an der Felge liegt 

Ich denke trotzdem dass du das nicht merkst.


----------



## mete (23. März 2014)

specialized-fi schrieb:


> Nein, also die Felgen laufen einwandfrei, nur die Reifen eiern halt. Unten an der naht ist es zwar immer genau der selbe Abstand, das heißt es sieht so aus, als würden sie auf jeden Fall wunderbar gerade laufen, aber schaut man aufs Profil, dann sieht man wie es von einer Seite zur anderen wankt...



Dann wurde der Reifen nicht vernünftig geklebt . Das macht sich in der Praxis allerdings kaum bemerkbar.


----------



## specialized-fi (23. März 2014)

Jaaaa, das ist möglich... War das erste Mal


----------



## specialized-fi (23. März 2014)

Tragt ihr das Aquasure auf der gesamten Creme-farbenen Karkasse auf, oder nur zwischen Felgenhorn und Reifen?


----------



## mete (23. März 2014)

Wenn Du Aquasure nutzen möchtest, dann am besten schon die komplette Karkasse vorm Kleben damit behandeln. Ich persönlich nutze es nicht mehr, da es nicht besonders lange hält und dadurch die Lebensdauer des Reifens imho sogar gesenkt wird (Aquasure bekommt Risse, Wasser dringt dadurch in die Karkasse, das Aquasure verhindert jedoch, dass diese wieder richtig abtrocknet und die Karkasse nimmt Schaden).


----------



## rickhunter12 (5. April 2014)

Kenne nur CX Tubular Reifen. 

Aber dugast sind handgemacht....da kommen Ungenauigkeiten schonmal vor. Selbst nicht perfekt laufende CX Reifen (33 mm) merkt man es im Gelände mit passendem Luftdruck nicht an, dass sie eiern. 


Falls die Reifen also gut kleben: lass sie drauf und probier es einfach mal aus, ob es sich bemerkbar macht!


----------



## 328 (11. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade mein erstes paar Dugast Fast Bird "zu Ende gefahren" und ich steig auf jeden Fall wieder auf Tufo um. Keine Frage, die Dugast sehen an einem passenden Rad einfach "hammergeil" aus und sie rollen auch ausgezeichnet, hat wohl aber eher mit dem nicht gerade dick aufgetragenen Profil zu tun als mit dem Seidenreifenhokuspokus. Das ist auch der Grund warum der Reifen hinten auch bei behutsamer Fahrweise ratzfatz abgefahren ist, und vorne ist er ohnehin sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist, da er gerne ohne Vorzeichen wegrutscht.

Ich bin der Ansicht Schlauchreifen fühlen sich im Gelände anders an als herkömmliche Reifen, egal ob mit Schlauch oder ohne. Jedoch bei den Schlauchreifen, egal ob Tufo, Schwalbe oder Dugast konnte ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied im Fahrgefühl feststellen, natürlich bei ähnlichen Luftdrücken. Rundlauf war bei den Dugast (im Gegensatz zu den anderen) perfekt, ob das im Gelände bei weniger als YX Bar wichtig ist weiß ich nicht.

Der Racing Ralph war -zumindest bei mir- extrem pannenanfällig, 2 Reifen, wenige Ausfahrten 2 Plattfüße.

Da war der Tufo XC4 äußerst zufriedenstellend. 2 Reifen, null Pannen bis das Profil völlig weggefahren war.

Der Dugast war da auch nicht optimal, schon im Neuzustand war eines der Ventile nicht dicht, und es passierte immer wieder das nach ~2 Stunden keine Luft mehr im Reifen war. Schon bei der 2ten Ausfahrt ein Plattfuß (kleiner Durchstich), konnte ich mit Spray vorübergehend beheben, Milch einfüllen - negativ, kein herausschraubbares Ventil bei den verbauten, scheinbar minderwertigen Panaracer Schläuchen. Der Reifen wurde bei der 3ten Ausfahrt dann ohnehin von einem ca. 5mm dicken Holzstück gepfählt und ins Jenseits geschickt. Der 2te Reifen hielt bis zum "profillosen" Zustand durch, und das war nicht besonders lange. Er verabschiedete sich letztlich mit einem nicht behebbaren kleinen
Durchstich auf der Lauffläche.

Für damals € 112.- Listenpreis eher ein schwaches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Zumindest bei mir.
Meine Erfahrungen können durchaus von euren abweichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binar (11. August 2014)

Deine Erfahrungen kann ich nur bestätigen.
Hatte mit den Dugadt auch nur Probleme mit den Ventilen.
Ich komme mit dem XC2 Plus sehr gut zurecht.
Würde gerne mal den *Saguaro *probieren - aber 680g.


----------



## xc-mtb (12. August 2014)

Der Saguaro geht gut. Hatte den am 26" Bike. Gewicht ist nicht optimal aber Grip und Laufeigenschaften top und ohne Pannen.


----------



## xc-mtb (12. August 2014)

doppelt


----------



## Binar (13. August 2014)

Der beste Reifen, den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, war bis dato der Fast Bird Flying Doctor.
Allerdings nur Probleme mit den Ventilen.
Der XC2 Plus liegt mir eigentlich sehr gut. Kurvenhalt ist halt nicht - dafür rollt er wie die Sau.
Einziger Nachteil ist, er ist doch relativ schnell unten (HR).

Hat jemand schon mal den Challenge gefahren oder hat Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2014)

Hab meine Fast Birds gerade erst aufgeklebt. Ich weiß ja nicht warum die bei euch "schnell" runter sind, aber für mich sind das eigentlich reine Rennreifen.
Wirklich enttäuschend ist allerdings das Fehlen von Wechelventilen beim Dugast.


----------



## Binar (13. August 2014)

Ich fahre am HT nur Tubular - immer und überall. 
Tubeless nur am Fully und das staubt so langsam vor sich hin.
Hast du auch Probleme mit den Ventilen?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2014)

Für mich ist das eine reine Geschichte für die XC-Rennen. Tufo XC4 bisher völlig problemlos.
Das mit den Ventilen ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich die Reifen zum Vordehnen aufgezogen habe. Hätte ich sie nicht günstig über eine bestimmte Quelle bekommen, wären sie zurück gegangen. Die Crossreifen haben nämlich wechselbare Einsätze.

Achso, am Crosser fahre ich auch immer und überall Tubular


----------



## Hugo (26. August 2014)

Bin auch immer mal wieder am überlegen.
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie breit die Felge sein muss, damit der Reifen ausreichend klebt? Oder anders gefragt, kann man ne Rennradfelge nehmen, um n 29er Laufrad zu bauen? Hab da noch welche übrig (Rennradfelgen), für die es keine andere Anwendung mehr gibt.


----------



## mete (26. August 2014)

Eine Mavic Reflex könnte man probieren. Die meisten anderen Rennradfelgen sind eigentlich schon für Crossreifen zu schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (26. August 2014)

Danke,

die Reflex ist 21mm breit. Ich werde mal zu Hause nachmessen, was da noch in der Garage liegt


----------



## F4B1 (26. August 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Eine Mavic Reflex könnte man probieren. Die meisten anderen Rennradfelgen sind eigentlich schon für Crossreifen zu schmal.


Dann aber mit viel Kit (belgische Methode). Sonst hat man wieder die gleichen Probleme wie mit CX Reifen auf den meisten Rennradfelgen.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2014)

Die da wären?

Habe hier nur Ambrosio Chrono F20 und die BOR 309T. Letztere ist eine ganze Ecke breiter als die Klebefläche eines Crossreifens.


----------



## F4B1 (26. August 2014)

Man sieht bei Crossrennen schon mal Reifen, die es von der Felge gezogen hat. Ok, ob die Mehrzahl der Felgen zu schmal ist, weiss ich nicht genau (mein Wissen ist etwas älter, habs so im Verein erklärt bekommen). Aber gerade die älteren sind es halt wohl schon.

Letztlich kann man das Risiko so halt minimieren. Bei den Preisen für Schlauchreifen und passende Felgen kommt es auf die eine Tube Kleber mehr oder weniger doch wohl nicht mehr an...Denn spätestens die MTB Reifen dürften die Felge nicht mehr voll ausfüllen.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2014)

Darf man eben beim Kleben nicht allzu geizig sein und keine Experimente machen. Habe hier auch noch einige Lagen des Tufo Klebebandes hier.
Conti-Kit war aber einfach problemfrei.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. September 2014)

Aus reiner Interesse:
Kennt jemand noch das Wolbers Schlauchreifensystem aus den 90´ern?
Ist dies kompatibel mit heutigen Schlauchreifen?

Und gibt es für 26" & V-Brake Schlauchreifenfelgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. September 2014)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Aus reiner Interesse:
> Kennt jemand noch das Wolbers Schlauchreifensystem aus den 90´ern?
> Ist dies kompatibel mit heutigen Schlauchreifen?



Ja



> Und gibt es für 26" & V-Brake Schlauchreifenfelgen?



Ja, von Wolber zum Beispiel.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (14. September 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, von Wolber zum Beispiel.



In der MB war zum Wolber Schlauchreifensystem aus dem 90`ern mal ein Bericht, das Reifen in scharfen Kurven heruntergerissen wurden. Warum passiert das heute nicht mehr, wenn es das gleiche System ist?

Und gibt es die Firma Wolber überhaupt noch?
Google spuckt nichts aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2014)

Ist bei der WM doch in einem der Eliminatorsprints passiert. Schnelle Wiesenkurve mit wenig Gripp - Heck weggeschmiert und der Reifen war runter. 
Denke einfach mal der Kleber ist besser?! Hatte jetzt am WE auch kein Problem, dass ich den Hinterradreifen mit Tufo-Klebeband festgemacht habe. Dazu auch viele Wiesenkurven und Anlieger.


----------



## EdMan (8. März 2015)

Zu Tubular gibt's offenbar kaum Infos. Seit Oktober probiere ich das auch aus (Enve Carbon) mit Tufo XC2, XC4 und Geax Gator. Zuerst habe ich mit Band geklebt. Beim VR hält das (XC4). Das HR (XC2) hat sich nach drei Ausfahrten verabschiedet. Daher habe ich das HR auf Geax Cator gewechselt und mit Conti geklebt (Felge 2 Mal, Reifen 1x). Diese Kombi hat genau eine Ausfahrt gehalten. Was mache ich falsch?

Das Problem trat beide Mal gleich auf: Der Reifen verdreht sich auf der Felge (durch den Kettenzug). Man erkennt dies klar am Ventil. Es treten (durch die Reibung zwischen schiefen Ventil und Flegenloch) auch Geräusche auf.

Luft raus und der Reifen ist gar nicht mehr verklebt; kann man direkt abnehmen. Bei beiden Malen war es nass im Wald. Beim XC2 dachte ich, dass die Karkasse nass wurde (der XC4 ist auch innen gummiert). Der Gato ist aber auch durchgängig und hält nicht. Am Gao selbst war kaum Kleber. An der Felge jede Menge Kleber, den ich eben komplett entfernt habe (Finger Wund). Fragen:

- Verträgt sich Tubular auf dem MTB nicht mit nass?
- Was soll ich tun? Band oder wieder Conti Kleber (und was dort anders)?

Danke für Eure Hilfe. Meine Kumpels lachen sich tot. Ich finde Tubular, wenn es fährt super (schnell!, Grip ist gut bis zu einem engen Grenzbereich und dann auf Null).


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2015)

Wenn du den Carbonkleber nimmst noch mal die Anleitung lesen - KEINE zwei Lagen auf die Felge. Der neue Kleber löst den "alten" und unter Umständen klebts dann nicht mehr richtig.
Aber weder mit Band noch mit Kit habe ich bisher Reifen verloren. Weder auf Alu/Carbon egal ob Cross/MTB-oder Straßenreifen.

Felge angeschliffen? Lange genug aushärten lassen?


----------



## EdMan (8. März 2015)

Hi Crimson - danke, Du bist schnell:
- Ja, schwarze Dose Carbon-Kleber (Zement)
- Ja, Felge angeschliffen
- Reifen zweimal, Felge einmal eingestrichen (und 12 Stunden Wartezeit eingehalten)

Was hält Deiner Meinung nach besser? Kleber oder Band? (Das würde ich nochmal probieren; wobei Band weniger Sauerei macht falls es wieder schief geht). Evtl. war der Kleber einfach zu dünn auf dem Reifen? Fährst Du auch in der Nässe? Wie lange hält Dein Reifen?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2015)

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wie stark das Band hält, ich habe nur einmal notgedrungen damit geklebt und seitdem hält der Reifen auf der Felge (Fast Bird auf BOR 309T). Aber selbst wenn ich dachte, dass der Reifen nicht mehr gut klebt war es bisher immer ordentlich Arbeit den Reifen von der Felge zu reissen.

Mit Kleber würde ich vielleicht auch den Dugast mehrmals einpinseln. Die Baumwolle nimmt nämlich extrem viel Kleber auf - hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie viel man pro Pinselstrich aufbringt. Die MTB Reifen bin ich nicht lange genug gefahren um da einen kaputt zu fahren. Am Crosser hat jetzt der erste Tufo Primus nach 6TKM die Grätsche gemacht. 

Nässe sieht bei mir so aus:
Crossrennen bei Dauerregen





BuLi Rennen nach Dauerregen - aber nur am HR mit Schlauchreifen (Tufo XC4):


----------



## EdMan (9. März 2015)

okay - das ist nass!

als reifen fahre/probiere ich aktuell den geax gator. der ist auch auf der innenseite gummiert.

mein conti profi meinte der orange kleber sei besser (non carbon). ich werde den mal probieren.....


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2015)

Das sieht aber mal so gar nicht saugfähig aus. Habe auch schon gehört, dass der Alukit besser halten soll. Teilweise sogar so gut, dass es die Decklage der Felge mitgenommen hat.


----------



## EdMan (9. März 2015)

noch ne idee: das tufo band auf die felge (keine sauerei auf der felge) und kleber auf den reifen/tubular. das sollte halten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EdMan (10. März 2015)

die Felge ist auch nicht saugfähig und der kleber hält dort wie verrückt


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2015)

Wie leicht bekommst du denn den Reifen auf die Felge? Die Dugast habe ich schon zum Vordehnen kaum auf die Felge bekommen. Wenn die Reifen einfach auf die Felge gehen brauchst du wohl mehr Kleber.


----------



## mete (10. März 2015)

Mein Tipp: nimm normalen Schlauchreifenkit für Alufelgen und dann ganz klassisch kleben. Das Carbon-Zeug hat bei mir auch nie funktioniert und das Tufo-Band taugt maximal als Notlösung.


----------



## EdMan (10. März 2015)

@mete & Crimson: Danke Euch. Meine Conti Connection meinte auch, ich solle den normalen Kleber verwenden -> Die Rennteams würden dies auch so machen. Ich werde den Kleber holen und es so probieren. Infos folgen hier.

@Festigkeit/Spannung der Reifen: Ich bekomme alle Tubular Reifen okay auf die Felge; alle waren bisher Tofu (XC2 und XC4), Geax Gato; mehr habe ich nicht probiert. Okay bedeutet: ich muss mit der Hand führen aber es ist kein "Gewürge". Den Geax empfand ich als besser geeignet für nasse Bedingungen eben weil man dort kein Gewebe sieht, welches Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann. Das Gleiche gilt für den XC4; nur der XC2 und die Dugast haben das Gewebe offen. Vermutlich hält der Kleber besser am offenen Gewebe - aber Wasser dringt dort auch leichter ein und dann kommt wieder Aquasure etc. (andere Diskussion) - das will ich nicht auch noch draufmachen.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2015)

Bei Aquasure gibts ja auch geteilte Meinungen. Gängig ist aber, wenn du den Reifen versiegelt und dann doch Wasser/Feuchtigkeit hinter die Aquasure Schicht kommt, die Baumwolle anfängt zu gammeln.


----------



## EdMan (10. März 2015)

die montageanleitung von conti bei dem carbonkleber (schwarz) und alukleber (gelb) unterscheiden dich stark:

carbon: 2 x reifen, 1 x felge
alu: 3 x reifen, 3 x felge plus schlusskleber

wenn ihr den alukleber auf carbonfelge verwendet: wie oft tragt ihr auf (auf felge und reifen)? danke euch!


----------



## EdMan (12. März 2015)

Versuch Nummer 2:
- Enve XC26 Carbon Felge (Tubular)
- Gator Geax Tubular Reifen
- Conti Felgenkit Alu (extra stark)
3 x aufgetragen auf Felge und Reifen im Abstand von 12 Stunden
1 x aufgetragen auf Felge und Reifen zur Endmontage direkt nach Auftrag (Reifen ging damit wirklich kaum auf die Felge und es klebt wie wild); Reifenmitte über Besenstil gerollt und fest angedrückt; aufgepumpt und stehen gelassen. Ergebnisse nae Woche beim Testride


----------



## DAMDAM (13. März 2015)

EdMan schrieb:


> Versuch Nummer 2:
> - Enve XC26 Carbon Felge (Tubular)
> - Gator Geax Tubular Reifen
> - Conti Felgenkit Alu (extra stark)
> ...



Genau so habe ich es bei meinen Dugast Anfang letzte Saison auch gemacht und es hält Bombe. Bin eher gespannt wie ich den wieder runter bekomme


----------



## 328 (17. März 2015)

Ich habe bei meinen Schlauchreifenanfängen beim MTB auch Angst gehabt, dass
er mir den Reifen mal runter zieht. Deshalb: 1 Schicht Conti Kleber auf den Reifen,
1 doppelseitiges Klebeband auf die Felge, dann darüber 1 Schicht Conti Kleber und
trocken lassen. Bei der Reifenmontage dann noch 1 Schicht Conti Kleber auf die Felge
und den Reifen montieren. Nach 6 Monaten habe ich die Reifen demontiert. Es war
mir nur unter "Gewaltanwendung" möglich die Reifen herunter zu bekommen, hat
unbeschreiblich gut gehalten. Das Klebeband in Kombination mit dem Kleber hat sich
regelrecht aufgelöst und ist zu einer "superklebrigen Pampe" geworden.
Habe ich kein 2tesMal mehr so gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (19. Oktober 2017)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas angestaubt, aber für meine Langzeiterfahrung hohle ich ihn noch einmal hoch. Ich habe in den letzten 3 Jahren 6 Stk. Tufo XC4 komplett runtergefahren. Bin die Reifen das ganze Jahr lang gefahren, ohne Rücksicht auf irgendetwas. Gefühlte Durchschläge auf die Felge gab es ab und an. Jedoch kein einziger Defekt bei diesen 6 Stk. Tufo XC4 Reifen (bei Felgen auch nicht).


----------



## mobler (26. Oktober 2021)

328 schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas angestaubt, aber für meine Langzeiterfahrung hohle ich ihn noch einmal hoch. Ich habe in den letzten 3 Jahren 6 Stk. Tufo XC4 komplett runtergefahren. Bin die Reifen das ganze Jahr lang gefahren, ohne Rücksicht auf irgendetwas. Gefühlte Durchschläge auf die Felge gab es ab und an. Jedoch kein einziger Defekt bei diesen 6 Stk. Tufo XC4 Reifen (bei Felgen auch nicht).


Welche Reifendrücke fährst du in deinen Schlauchreifen?


----------

